# Z4Root



## jgreenage (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi I just SBF'd back to 2.3.34 and for some reason z4root will not complete the root process. I need root so that I can setup CM7. Does anyone have any suggestions to make this work? I am open to using a different method to root the phone.

Thanks


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Does it just continually run or does it stop and you are not rooted? If it runs for anything over five minutes or so stop Z4 and start it again normally works then. Also I believe gingerbreak will work on froyo as well if you are not having luck with Z4.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

make sure u have adb debugging checked on, reboot, and try it again


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jgreenage said:


> Hi I just SBF'd back to 2.3.34 and for some reason z4root will not complete the root process. I need root so that I can setup CM7. Does anyone have any suggestions to make this work? I am open to using a different method to root the phone.
> 
> Thanks


this is a common problem. just reboot and it should work.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the same issue, but iit never works no matter how many times I reboot. I just have to use the terminal emulator rageagainstthecage.zip method.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Put your phone in airplane mode before you start z4root, makes it go faster

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been using GingerBreaker to "root".
Is there any reason I shouldn't ?
GingerBreaker works for me on all rom updates.

Thanks


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Z4Root works about half of the time on the first try for me and the other times I have to pull the battery and run it a second time before it completes.


----------



## cuccilover (Jul 12, 2011)

I would like to know how to install z4root once downloaded. Any help will be great. Thank you.


----------



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

cuccilover said:


> I would like to know how to install z4root once downloaded. Any help will be great. Thank you.


Check unknown sources in the application menu of your settings. open the 'files' app and navigate to where you have it downloaded then click it and hit install.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting that, some of yall have had this problem. I literally have never had a problem with z4root. the only thing iv ever had a problem with, is accidently forgetting to turn on usb debugging.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I've always found that after a SBF, Z4Root will stick at the first phase unless I reboot my phone after SBFing and before running Z4Root. I've just gotten into the habit of rebooting it once it boots up after a SBF to prevent that from occurring. I was literally able to reproduce it every single time.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Seems to be you just have to reboot once and you are all set


----------

